# 2 days



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I had the same group for an inshore and an offshore trip. The first day we did inshore. I like doing this because the first night the guys are so hyped they stay up late and are a little slow in the morning. This happened to be the case on this trip. I got a call saying they were running a bit behind. We loaded up and set out for redfish and trout. Our first stop was on some birds that did not produce anything. As quick as the birds gathered they scattered. We had another 4 miles to go the area I wanted to fish first so on we went.










It was not long before we had our first redfish in the box. After that we just bounced from point to point throwing back rat reds as we went. We dealt with a slow start getting a few good keepers now and then.










There were some trout in the area that also had a lot of shorts in the mix but it made for good action with nice ones in between.










As our day proceeded we would find an occasional keeper redfish










and some good trout.










Our biggest fish of the day and most exciting fight was this Jack Crevalle that had all on the boat watching the epic battle between man and beast. They are a very good fight on any tackle but on light tackle it produces memories.










With a good day under our belt we headed in for the fish cleaning and setting up for the offshore trip.










Day 2 they showed up ahead of time. It was made clear they did not want to get any blackfin. The target was yellowfin and if an occasional black came on board so be it. The report from the shrimpers was only blackfin and lots of bonito and sharks so we headed for the floaters. We made bait just out of the river. This took a while as bait was not jumping into the boat. On the way out I trolled some rigs for early wahoo. Nothing yet. About one a day is hitting the dock so they are very close. Don't hurt to try but a bit early to target.

We continued heading out to the floaters. On the way out we stopped at a weed patch for some bait. It had Mahi on it and we managed to hook up to a female first.










A little bit later we manage a nice male.










Almost to Medusa the water gets very dirty. 3 boats are there and 2 are getting ready to leave. Nobody marked anything or had any action. The next ones out from there were also dirty and action less. Another boat and I decided to head to Who Dat. The water was nice there and we marked some fish. We set in with live bait and got barracuda. We did manage 2 small blackfin on jigs but no yellowfin. Andy was at a rig further out and had picked up a couple earlier in the day but the bite was dead now so no reason to run further out. 










On the way in we stopped looking for a cobia at the inside shallow rigs. We picked up a few snapper to round off our day.











Overall another very slow day!

Life is Good! 

Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff


----------

